
My Predictions: Covid-19 and the Everything Bubble - JacKTrocinskI
This post is not about facts, evidence, or deep analysis.  I am posting my predictions for the coming year based on my feelings and current thoughts.<p>1. COVID-19 will be (if it isn&#x27;t already) the event that bursts the &quot;everything&quot; bubble and leads to a global economic disaster whether or not it becomes, or already is, a pandemic.  I feel that the media is misguided and may blow things out of proportion, after 9&#x2F;11 and false reports of weapons of mass destruction my trust in the media has been badly tainted.<p>2. The unfolding economic disaster will play a huge roll in the upcoming U.S. election, &quot;socialized medicine&quot; might not seem so bad, and people may begin to doubt in the strength of capitalism.  My feelings are that the unfolding events are tied to the election, that claim is not supported by any facts, and I believe that post election the economy will begin to slowly recover as people are rejuvenated with hopes and promises of vast change and reforms.<p>I think that this year is going to be a tough year, those that come out of it with a job and some savings will be able buy fruitful future investments cheap, whether it be stocks, property, or anything else.  I do not want my predictions to be true although I am generally a bit more of a pessimist than an optimist and may be why I see things the way I do.  I am curious how this years events will unfold and how my feelings and predictions now will compare to those I have toward the end of the year.
======
LoSpietato
And the trade war between US and China could it be the everything bubble and
the virus is being used as their leverage and excuses for their actions now
and the time being?

~~~
JacKTrocinskI
I don't think we will ever really find out what is going on up top but your
theory is sound in my opinion. The US China relationship is badly strained and
the US is the one straining it in many cases, not sure what the underlying
motives are but Coronavirus will add to that strain I believe.

------
bristleworm
"after 9/11 and false reports of weapons of mass destruction my trust in the
media has been badly tainted."

could you elaborate on this please?

~~~
JacKTrocinskI
[https://yaleglobal.yale.edu/content/weapons-mass-
destruction...](https://yaleglobal.yale.edu/content/weapons-mass-destruction-
and-media-anatomy-failure)

The WMD story was amplified by the media, there was no real investigative
reporting done to find out the validity of the government's WMD claims and as
a consequence the media helped the US raise an army that under wrongful
pretexts started a war in the middle east.

